# Braided Line for the Surf



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Since nobody is fishing much right now....let's debate something....

I bought two Penn 750's a few weeks back. I'm going to be doing a lot of surf fishing this summer, and I'm going to get them spooled soon. I primarily go after reds/blues/whatever w/ cut bait. However, I also throw shrimp @ pompano and trout. Additionally, I'll used the same reels for king/spanish mackrel trolling. 

I want toget more capapcity for shark fishing than mono will allow. I was thinking of going with 25lb braid. 

*What is everybody'sopinion on surf fishing w/ braid????*


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Braid all the way....



Just be careful with your selection. Braid is very strong but also very thin which leaves it more susceptible to abrasion. For my 8500SS reels that I use for all the duties you described, I am spooled with 50lb braid. It will especially stand up better when rubbing against a sand bar for hours on end when shark fishing. I yak out my baits though. If you are just casting 25lb should do it, but I would go with at least 30lb; maybe even 40lb. A rough surf and strong current can do a number on your line; even break you off. Dont forget too if you catch a shark bigger than your leader is long your line can break from getting tail-whipped. I have had it happen with 80lb braid.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

One main advantage of the braid is the smaller dia. which has less resistance to the surf so the current doesn't pull on it as much, But trolling with braid you need to set your drag light because there is no stretch to it of use a light action long rod for a little give or you'll lose fish due to hook pull out!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for everybody's input. I never thought about that for trolling. Just how light are you talking?


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

If you are fishing in rough surf be careful. I've had my line come back in knots from the surf pulling and pushing on the line. When that starts happening be ready to spend some money for new line.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

When I troll with braid I tie a shock leader to the end of the braid. If you have 25lb braid on the rod tie on 6-10' of 20-25lb mono. What that will do is absorb the shock when the fish hits. I also loosen the drag a bit, but not too much.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

You might want to get an extra spool or two for your reels and load them with a variety of different strength lines to give you maximum flexibility. For day in and day out surf fishing #20-#30 should be fine. If you plan on targeting larger sharks I'd use at least #50. For casting jigs or live shrimp at pompano #10 is ideal but #20 will work though casting distance will suffer with the bigger line. A smaller reel loaded with #10 braid would be a lot easier to cast repeatedly than a 750 IMHO.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I surf fish quite a bit and have for a long time. My catch / land ratio is much higher on mono than braid for pomps , whiting, reds ..... Shark fishing and such braid is great. Mono all the way for me !!


----------

